# Fast Cat



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I have no personal expierience here, but this is something I’d like to try with my dog too! It looks like such fun for the dog.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

It does look like a lot of fun 😊. The first one starts tomorrow so I think I will shoot for that or Sat. I worry most if they don’t have gates on the start or finish but I think she will be so focused on the lure that it shouldn’t be a problem. I am bringing a toy to get her attention just in case.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Let me know how it goes, this is something I want to compete in too. Tried it at a fun event a while ago and Gracie loved it. If he is anything like her, his focus will all be on the lure!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Will do . I skipped the weekend show but they are having it on Monday then Wed. the through the weekend.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi Mel, no, two runs is definitely not too much, imho! I'm one who doesn't like to over-enter my dogs in events, but they can easily handle two runs and they LOVE it. Maizie practices FCAT in the yard when I call her in...she waits and then she bursts inside LOL Having a toy at the finish line is a great idea, and you are also allowed to call your dog. Dogs rarely go off course, and mine would never run away, so I don't worry if the run is not fully fenced. I have someone else release the dogs while I wait at the finish.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you. I bought this crazy squeaker that I could bust out if she decided to take off. It was so loud she ran from it when I first shook it but I started running around the house with it and she thought that was great fun. 😊
Emergency only..its pretty loud. lol










Amazon.com : Pete Rickard's Scotch Predator Call, Multi, One Size : Big Game Calls And Lures : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Pete Rickard's Scotch Predator Call, Multi, One Size : Big Game Calls And Lures : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Hi Mel, no, two runs is definitely not too much, imho! I'm one who doesn't like to over-enter my dogs in events, but they can easily handle two runs and they LOVE it. Maizie practices FCAT in the yard when I call her in...she waits and then she bursts inside LOL Having a toy at the finish line is a great idea, and you are also allowed to call your dog. Dogs rarely go off course, and mine would never run away, so I don't worry if the run is not fully fenced. I have someone else release the dogs while I wait at the finish.



Do you know if you can run with tags on a collar? I was thinking about putting apple airtag on her collar . I’m just worried because I know a Chinese Crested got loose at the Orlando show and they lost him for a few days. They were so lucky he was returned. He got out of a xpen but I have heard a few dogs got out of fast track too.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Mel said:


> Do you know if you can run with tags on a collar? I was thinking about putting apple airtag on her collar . I’m just worried because I know a Chinese Crested got loose at the Orlando show and they lost him for a few days. They were so lucky he was returned. He got out of a xpen but I have heard a few dogs got out of fast track too.


Good question! I just had to check the rules. My dogs run with flat collars without tags (phone number is on their collar). It says tags are allowed, but some clubs may ask that you tape the tag to the collar. And obvi, no choke collars, prongs, or electronic collars allowed. 

I'm glad the Chinese Crested was found and returned--how scary!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Mel said:


> Do you know if you can run with tags on a collar? I was thinking about putting apple airtag on her collar . I’m just worried because I know a Chinese Crested got loose at the Orlando show and they lost him for a few days. They were so lucky he was returned. He got out of a xpen but I have heard a few dogs got out of fast track too.


From the AKC Lure Coursing Regulations CAT chapter: Dogs may wear any collar except a choker collar, a collar with prongs or an electronic training collar. The collar should be snug to minimize the chances of getting hung up on something during the run. The event committee may, at its discretion, require securing the tags with tape or something similar to ensure the dog’s safety. Owners should be aware that there is a chance that tags hanging from the collar could become entangled on something during the run. If owners are concerned, tags may be taped to the collar.

From the AKC Lure Coursing Regulations FastCAT chapter: Dogs may wear any type of collar except choker collars, a collar with prongs or an electronic training collar. The collar should be snug to minimize the chances of catching on something during the run. Clubs may, at their option, require that tags hanging from the collar be taped up. Owners may have their dog wear a muzzle if they desire.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

TeamHellhound said:


> From the AKC Lure Coursing Regulations CAT chapter: Dogs may wear any collar except a choker collar, a collar with prongs or an electronic training collar. The collar should be snug to minimize the chances of getting hung up on something during the run. The event committee may, at its discretion, require securing the tags with tape or something similar to ensure the dog’s safety. Owners should be aware that there is a chance that tags hanging from the collar could become entangled on something during the run. If owners are concerned, tags may be taped to the collar.
> 
> From the AKC Lure Coursing Regulations FastCAT chapter: Dogs may wear any type of collar except choker collars, a collar with prongs or an electronic training collar. The collar should be snug to minimize the chances of catching on something during the run. Clubs may, at their option, require that tags hanging from the collar be taped up. Owners may have their dog wear a muzzle if they desire.


Thanks . I taped it up. It shouldn’t be a problem. 😊


----------

